# Everstart 24DP-4 Question



## Vermonster (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out the type of this battery (everstart 24dp-4), or at least trying to figure out how to charge it correctly. I believe the DP means dual purpose. It doesn't say AGM or GEL on it and from what I've found it is a flooded cell battery. 

On my Schumacher 15xcs charger I've got 3 selections:
STD
AGM
GEL

I'm thinking since it is flooded cell that STD (standard) is the way to go. Can somebody confirm before I redecorate the carport please. 
Thanks


----------



## redbug (Mar 1, 2013)

standard would be the correct setting


----------



## Vermonster (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks much! That's what I was guessing but wanted to be sure!!


----------

